# Sudwala MF



## custcarcen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Can anyone tell me the best person to contact to pay next year's fees ?

Thanks !
Mike*


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, Mike,

This year I contacted patriciag@oaks.co.za for my levy payment.  Patricia was very responsive and helpful.  BTW, it appears they ask you to complete a short 'Instruction' sheet before payment nowadays.


----------

